# Neewer VK750 II Speedlight Review



## WayneF (Feb 16, 2015)

The Neewer VK750 II Speedlight (for Nikon)

This is a $54 flash that works quiet well.  If a few hundred dollars of price has put off getting into flash, then this is the way.


----------



## LostLensCap (Feb 22, 2015)

Looks like a winner to me.


----------



## tim8287 (Apr 1, 2015)

I have two.  

--Tim


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 1, 2015)

I have 4 yongnuo 568EX's, but I just ordered one of these to test out for some backup OCF flashes.


----------



## Designer (Apr 1, 2015)

WayneF said:


> The Neewer VK750 II Speedlight (for Nikon)
> 
> This is a $54 flash that works quiet well.  If a few hundred dollars of price has put off getting into flash, then this is the way.


No hyperlink?

(edit) Oh, that's o.k., I know you're not selling them, and Mr. Google is just waiting for my next request.


----------



## WayneF (Apr 2, 2015)

Designer said:


> WayneF said:
> 
> 
> > The Neewer VK750 II Speedlight (for Nikon)
> ...



Sorry.  The point of my original post was that it had a link to
Review of the Neewer VK750 II Speedlight
which is a pretty complete review, but the moderators here thought it suited their purpose better to edit it out and suggested I may want to upload my review here.

If removed again, Google will find it (at scantips.com)


----------



## Braineack (Apr 2, 2015)

It'll probably get removed again until you just post your content here.

I've posted a review of sort on it here and another member has as well.


My cliffs: It makes a great spare off camera flash for cheap.  I would never want to rely on it for my workhorse.

I want to play with strobo mode more but my cats weren't being cooperative


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 2, 2015)

Braineack said:


> ....
> I want to play with strobo mode more but my cats weren't being cooperative


Duct Tape them to the couch.


----------



## Braineack (Apr 2, 2015)

defeats the point of the stroboflash thing.


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 2, 2015)

am i the only one picturing Braineack trying to duct tape cats to a sofa now?


----------



## Braineack (Apr 2, 2015)

braineack only loves his kitties:


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 2, 2015)

Braineack said:


> braineack only loves his kitties:


Wow, everyday you seem to get alot of pusxx.......  nevermind ....


----------

